# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  06/08/2011 [PACK4] BlackBerry Smart TOOL HARD-CORE EDITION OUT IN THE WILD !!!

## Shamseldeen Victory

06/08/2011 [PACK4] BlackBerry Smart TOOL HARD-CORE EDITION OUT IN THE WILD !!! 
Hi,  
Are you ready for some action ?  
[x] ADDED CODES READING BY USB FOR THE FOLLOWING MEPS  *MEP-42490-002 - WORLD FIRST !* *MEP-14074-004 - WORLD FIRST !* *MEP-04104-008 - WORLD FIRST !*
MEP-31845-002
MEP-42517-001 
NOW WE SUPPORT 242 MEPS. ALL CURRENT MEPS ON MARKET. MORE THEN ALL 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

